# Looking to commission a router dado jig



## cstup (Oct 24, 2009)

I've seen many plans to create a "clamp" style dado jig for routers online. The style where you measure an existing board, locking the jig to that size, then using your router to cut a matching dado in another piece. 

http://www.shopnotes.com/plans/adjustable-dado-jig/
(many other plans, all in a similar style)

Seems most people just make their own one offs, or from plans found in magazines or online. I couldn't find one for retail purchase.

I don't have the time or skill to create a workable jig, but wondered if someone would be willing to make one for me for a reasonable fee. I could send a check or pay via PayPal. If you're interested, please email me. [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Something is very strange...according to the jig that you need - dado jig for router - you are going to build some cabinet, book shelf or alike....

So, you want to tell me that you already have the skills to build the furniture but you don't have the skills to build this simple jig ?

What I'm missing here....

Regards
niki


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup, me too!*

How you gonna do the rest if you can't build the jig?
Here a video on how to build a great simple jig:

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodvision/?bcpid=41945862001&bclid=1338929762&bctid=1442781272
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

niki said:


> Something is very strange...according to the jig that you need - dado jig for router - you are going to build some cabinet, book shelf or alike....
> 
> So, you want to tell me that you already have the skills to build the furniture but you don't have the skills to build this simple jig ?
> 
> ...



That's what I thought at first. He never said he was going to build anything. Maybe it's for a gift, maybe it will be used to create a jig for resale, or maybe it's one of the scams where he pays the bill plus shipping and adds a premium to the bill and wants to mail you the check in advance. So you need to give your bank account # and yada, yada, yada.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> .......... maybe it's one of the scams where he pays the bill plus shipping and adds a premium to the bill and wants to mail you the check in advance. So you need to give your bank account # and yada, yada, yada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​What puzzles me is that it was not written in broken English.​


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> How you gonna do the rest if you can't build the jig?
> Here a video on how to build a great simple jig:
> 
> http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodvision/?bcpid=41945862001&bclid=1338929762&bctid=1442781272
> :thumbsup: bill


 It can't get any simpler than than this video and it produces a Quality dado.


----------



## cstup (Oct 24, 2009)

Its not a scam. Google my name, I'm a real person living in the US. And the only Corey Stup out there...

I have skills, I don't have time. I don't have some of the equipment that some of you woodworkers have. I don't get much chance to practice on the equipment I do have (router, table saw, circular saw, jig saws, dremel, etc). I figured I could have someone else make me a *quality* tool, rather than me spending weeks fidling around with it before I get the jig right. I like gadgets and accessories and things to make jobs easier - whats wrong with wanting to pay for one rather than make it?

My immediate task is to dado some custom door jams for the head jam. I'm replacing some threshold jams (ie, no door). I know there are many ways to affix the head jam but I like to use a dado joint.

Another project is for some simple built in shelves that I'm reworking. They were finished off with bad 70's paneling - I'm replacing that and instead of using metal tracks to affix the shelves, I was going to dado slots into the sides to put the shelves in.

Do people commonly spam these forums trolling for router jigs?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Had all this been included in the original post...*



cstup said:


> Its not a scam. Google my name, I'm a real person living in the US. And the only Corey Stup out there...
> 
> I have skills, I don't have time. I don't have some of the equipment that some of you woodworkers have. I don't get much chance to practice on the equipment I do have (router, table saw, circular saw, jig saws, dremel, etc). I figured I could have someone else make me a *quality* tool, rather than me spending weeks fidling around with it before I get the jig right. I like gadgets and accessories and things to make jobs easier - whats wrong with wanting to pay for one rather than make it?
> 
> ...


----------



## cstup (Oct 24, 2009)

Next time I'll be more specific with my needs so as to not sound like I'm from Nigeria. I just thought, hey - maybe someone wouldn't mind making a few extra bucks in today's economy to help someone else out. Anyone that was interested could just email me.



woodnthings said:


> So, If I were you and didn't have the 20 minutes it takes to make the jig in the video, ( Thank you and you're welcome for posting it) then I would simply put a dado head in my table saw and be done with it.


Thank you very much for posting the link. That jig would work fine, although I was looking for one similar to the link I posted.

A dado head in my table saw didn't seem like it was an option for me, for many reasons, one of which is limited sizes - I need the size to fit my existing stock. And how do I cut dados that don't go all the way across a piece easily on a table saw? 

I take it you won't be offering to make me a jig?


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Come on now. You really can't make that simple jig yourself? You should be able to build it in less than a half hour. Woodworking is about knowing how to work with what you have, and to make it work.


----------



## cstup (Oct 24, 2009)

Julian the woodnut said:


> You really can't make that simple jig yourself? You should be able to build it in less than a half hour. Woodworking is about knowing how to work with what you have, and to make it work.


I'm sure i *could* make it. I've got a lot to do, and little time to do it. I don't have a lot of scrap materials around, which means I have to go buy stock most of the time.

Whats wrong with just having one of you fine folks make it for me? Do what you love to do and help someone else out in the process? Theres lots of things I *can* do, but its a trade off of time vs money. I've got a lot to do and little time to do it in.

I'm almost sorry I asked. I figured someone would enjoy doing a fun little project and helping a guy out in the process. Sheesh.


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

how soon do you need it? I'm in louisville. I only ask how soon because I am very busy right now and can make it but prob not till next weekend at the earliest


----------



## cstup (Oct 24, 2009)

lucas.j.dunton said:


> how soon do you need it? I'm in louisville. I only ask how soon because I am very busy right now and can make it but prob not till next weekend at the earliest


Thank you very much for the offer Lucas. Another forum member has graciously offered to build me a jig. If that doesn't work out and you're still available I may give you a shout.

Thanks again!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

For the time you've spent on this thread alone you could have had it half done.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

While I don't think I'd pay someone else to build me a jig, I'm very surprised at the responses to this post, especially after reading Cstup's explanation of his reasoning. Who cares why he wants someone else to build a jig for him? Who cares if he could have built it in the time it takes to type (which I doubt based upon my own skills so far building jigs---bad and my typing skills---very good) his responses?

Maybe I'm in a bad mood but it's amazing to me that we all share such interests and continue to bicker about the justifications someone has for things. I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think it's legitimate to question something so . . . questionable. I read his explanation and it made me scratch my head even more. 

It's okay to bicker about justifications, but I don't see this as bickering. It is truly a simple jig to make, and while I understand your POV, I can also understand mine and others who wonder what the heck is up with this. It makes no sense even after his "explanation". You ask_ "Who cares why he wants someone else to build a jig for him?"_ Well, quite a few members obviously. That doesn't mean you have to care, but it also doesn't mean we should adopt your philosophy on it either. 

It's okay to be in a bad mood though; it happens to the best of us.


----------



## cstup (Oct 24, 2009)

If I could be more clear, I would. What I heard from this thread of responses was_:
"what are you, stupid? 
you can't do something so easy? 
you're trying to build something and yet you don't even have the skill to make such a simple jig? 
why would you even ask such a thing? idiot!"_ 
Obviously I don't have the woodworking-zen that some of you have that wouldn't even imagine asking someone else to make something "so simple". 

I wanted to have the style of jig that "locks down", since then its repeatable without re-measuring. The uber simple style that was posted from the video (just the two pieces of stock with a lip) doesn't have that "feature". To me, I saw that as something a little more complex than what I had allocated the time to make. I have a end task that I'm trying to get done (the threshold). 

Actually I'm a fixture and test equipment junkie. Been an electronics service tech since the early 90's. I have lots of service and test equipment for electronics and pinball machines. I've built many of my own one off adaptors, testers, jigs, etc. But that was all when I had the some spare time, not when I had a end timeline.

Anyway, we can close this thread at this point. Some of you will still wonder why in the hell I wouldn't just build it myself, some of you seem to understand why I asked for someone else to make it for me. Doesn't matter either way, we've all got our opinions.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

No one called you stupid, nor an idiot. If anyone had, I would have given them the chance to edit their post or removed it myself. No one is even intimating that you're stupid, or an idiot. Some of us get a little passionate about something so contrary to what we're used to, but there's a fine line between a healthy discussion, and insulting someone. 

I fully support your effort to enlist someone to build it for you (and glad you found someone) but I also support a member who wants to try and understand why you would. If you re-read the posts you may find that in a roundabout way, most members were trying to encourage you to just build it yourself, because by your own admission you are not very experienced, and those of us who have built jigs know that this one, even with a stopped or lock-down feature as you describe, is not as difficult to make as what you perceive. 

That doesn't mean you have to take our advice and attempt it, nor does it mean we have to stay out of the thread just because you do not want to hear differing opinions. As long as no one starts tossing personal insults at one another then as adults, we ought to be able to take others' opinions without thinking we have to continually justify our own. 

There's no reason to remove the thread. So far it's a good discussion and I'm glad you made the post.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I had a similar response as Frank in reading these posts, and I can see cstup's perceptions being valid. Sure, no one actually said "stupid" but it's pretty clear subtext.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This whole discussion got me thinkin'*

I'm gonna make a dado jig, adjustable? maybe, for myself, heh...heh
I like the concept in the video to get the fit exactly correct. I like the ajustability in the other plan, Maybe a combination of both?
Maybe specific jigs for each thickness of stock I deal with 1/2" ply, 3/4" ply and 3/4" hardwood for shelves, knowing that the ply is not really the measurement, but slightly undersize. 
The last time I made shelf dados I made 2 passes against a clamped guide bar, not the most accurate, but it worked. After seeing the video, I think that's a far better solution. I just don't like all the moving and clamping with it. A "captured" guide collar is better than one where it can get away from you, as on a one sided bar. Murphy's Law you know. 
Anyway the thread brought up some real strong ideas/opinions and no one should feel insulted/offended by the comments/suggestions. We're all just tryin' to help out here. :yes: bill


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

*For Sale...Shop Made Dado Jig...$200*

Here's one I made recently. Works great, easy setup and repetitive cut friendly.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> I'm gonna make a dado jig, adjustable? maybe, for myself, heh...heh
> I like the concept in the video to get the fit exactly correct. I like the ajustability in the other plan, Maybe a combination of both?
> Maybe specific jigs for each thickness of stock I deal with 1/2" ply, 3/4" ply and 3/4" hardwood for shelves, knowing that the ply is not really the measurement, but slightly undersize.
> The last time I made shelf dados I made 2 passes against a clamped guide bar, not the most accurate, but it worked. After seeing the video, I think that's a far better solution. I just don't like all the moving and clamping with it. A "captured" guide collar is better than one where it can get away from you, as on a one sided bar. Murphy's Law you know.
> Anyway the thread brought up some real strong ideas/opinions and no one should feel insulted/offended by the comments/suggestions. We're all just tryin' to help out here. :yes: bill


I agree with you because I built a jig years ago and thought mine was the answer and along comes this video which I think puts my idea to shame. Thanks CSTUP for your post. Remember no question or request is ever futile; it always helps us to challenge our ideas. After all how do paradigm shifts originate. For example if the Swiss had their way we would never have had electronic watches.


----------



## don murtha (Nov 2, 2009)

*Jr. Member*

Has any one removed the arbor on a craftsman 10 " table saw ? I don't want to scar the bearing. I believe you have to remove the 3 screws on the pully side , then tap the arbor thru the arbor housing with a mallet, thus removing the bearing from the arbor . If any one has done this please let me know. 

Don murtha


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*

That's the way, the keeper plate comes off and bearing and shaft come with it. The arbor side bearing come off from the arbor side if I recall.It's been a very long time. I would not replace with the Craftsman bearings but get the best quality from Motion Industries or other bearing source.
:thumbsup: bill


don murtha said:


> Has any one removed the arbor on a craftsman 10 " table saw ? I don't want to scar the bearing. I believe you have to remove the 3 screws on the pully side , then tap the arbor thru the arbor housing with a mallet, thus removing the bearing from the arbor . If any one has done this please let me know. Don murtha


BTW this should not be posted here, but under *power tools and machiner*y for best results!


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread gave me an idea on how to improve my dado jig, which I had designed because I hadn't seen one I really liked. One of these days I'll post my design with the improvement(s) or maybe market it. Thanks for the thread, it helped me spur my imagination on what I'd do if I were to make a jig to actually sell to someone else. It works so easily in current form, it never would have crossed my mind to make changes.


----------

